

Private Ubuntu Cloud - thibaut_barrere
http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private

======
ptn
A bit off-topic: that page looks awful.

~~~
hiteshiitk
Really painful for eyes too.

------
Spoutingshite
This is built on Eucalyptus (www.eucalyptus.com) the open source cloud
application.

------
mark_l_watson
This only seems like a good idea for larger organizations. The idea would be
to share a pool of server resources among many working groups with
assumptions:

1\. server utilization on average would be good

2\. seldom have the situation where everyone wants to do large runs at once

At CompassLabs we use Elastic MapReduce: great because we can use a large
number of servers for a few hours, and the price is right. On the other hand,
large companies like Yahoo run their own large Hadoop clusters (just as an
example)

So, this seems like a good idea only for large organizations.

------
rakkhi
I'm sorry but the whole concept of a private cloud makes no sense to me - why
would you have a private electricity generator for your home? The security
issues are a lot of fear, uncertainty and doubt (FUD), I have written about it
here:[http://rakkhi.blogspot.com/2010/07/cloud-computing-
security-...](http://rakkhi.blogspot.com/2010/07/cloud-computing-security-
what-is-fuss.html)

~~~
dododo
the obvious: not every network is or can be connected to the internet, often
for security reasons.

~~~
anthonyb
The other obvious - it potentially makes your server management much easier,
particularly if you need a lot of computing power, or lots of servers quickly.

------
auxbuss
Perhaps it's just me, but how do you price this service? Or is it free?

The web-site doesn't appear to provide a potential customer with the
information they need to evaluate the service. At least, not easily.

~~~
rmoriz
Iirc it's totally free and clones different amazon AWS API by integrating
Eucalyptus (<http://open.eucalyptus.com/>).

The problem is, that you need to rent/buy the maximum hardware size of your
could upfront as amazon does it. Therefore it's a bigh myth you only pay what
you use because the provider has to split all costs+interests among the
customers (like EC2). Including costs of hardware/infrastructure not currently
in use!

If you have your own rack(s), tools like eucalyptus/ubuntu cloud can help you
to dynamically scale your apps and use your hardware more efficent.

But remember: To do this it needs more than some instant-on virtual machines:
You need to be able to automatically spawn applications with tools like puppet
or chef, too. This usually requires some amount of work and brain :-)

Claiming to be able to scale to infinity just because you're using
EC2/Eucalyptus/OpenStack is a biiiiiig common lie.

